# Moving to adelaide



## alison.strogen

Hello everyone myself and my partner Aine will be moving to Adelaide in August 2012, just wondering what people think of living there also we have both fetac level 5 certs in childcare which I no is in demand would it be hard to
Find a good job in Adelaide ??? Thanks everyone (",) Alison


----------



## Boboa

Hey Alison. Glad it you are starting your move to this beautiful country !
Be prepared as Adelaide is the slowest, economically, cotton the mainland. Job wise it is just better than Europe but still much slower than Sydney , Melbourne or Perth. 
Small, clean, safe town... As pretty much the rest of Australia. Not cheaper than rest of Australia. 
I initially landed in Adelaide. Managed to get a job there quite quickly, how're left for the east coast in 3 months time. It was just too slowly and too family oriented for me. Barely any nightlife and locals prefer to go to each other for a quieter diner than a pub/bar. 

On flip size public transport free on weekend. Nice beaches and fantastic wine yards


----------



## adkutz

Hi Boboa,

Like your quick take on Adelaide. Making my port of entry there for two weeks in may from Dubai. Have a state sponsored temp visa and will be hunting for jobs there. What you do strongly mentioned about family life and quite times is what attracted us to go there especially Australia. South Australia is the only place willing to sponsor us to search for a job. Nervous about our trip,yet mighty hopeful to grow a steady root there. 

Alison, all the best for your move there. If we ate still there when you land, sure give me a buzz through this forum or send me an email. My wife and I will surely help you any which way we can. 

Cheers,
Adkutz


----------



## alison.strogen

Ohhh thank you for ur response ... I'm planing to do childcare do you think I could find a job after a short time in that area ... Myself and my partner want a better life from ireland were not the typical young couple were very old in our ways haha we just want to be safe, have a good job and be happy ... Anything else we should no about Adelaide thanks for ur thoughts


----------



## alison.strogen

Adkutz thanks a million so what is your situation when u headin over we will hopefully meet for a drink and share thoughts ... Best of luck when ur there for afew weeks will u keep me notified on this I'm very nervous have never moved anywhere before but as they say ya don't no until ya try ... Best of luck


----------



## Boboa

It is always scary when you make a move, especially that drastic. I remember I was worried heaps! But the positive side once you are here there is so much to do that you will forget about all of your stress 

I found useful to have an “action plan” as soon as I arrived. My steps were something along these lines:
-	Day 1: Arrive, rest, go for a walk and get used to the neighborhood. (People say hello on the streets which I found a bit awkward but got used to it eventually. And know what? It is really nice when a stranger shakes their head “G’day” while you walk!). Get a mobile number, this is extremely important.
-	Day 2: Arrange all the banking, get bank cards, register with the tax office and centrelink.
-	Day 3: Go to centrelink job office and apply to as many jobs as possible. They have free internet/fax/printer for you to use. Which is very convenient. Look or properties online, find viewing times.
After initial 3 days “boot camp” everything starts falling in its places, you will start receiving calls from recruiters and you’ll be busy running from one interview to another.

In regard to childcare, the jobs are needed across Australia, but especially in NSW as they just changed the laws requesting more carers for fewer children. SA is in need of childcare workers as well. The thing which you need to keep in mind is to check if you need to register / enroll in relevant governing/professional body. Research this online. Centrelink are good in helping and pointing out what to do. They will not do your work for you thou!


----------



## alison.strogen

Omg that's scary I don't understand what I have to possible enroll in ??? :/ I'm goin to stick to ur plan we want to get as much done quickly as possible ... If ya relax than ya get lazy ... Well I'm Irish so thank god u say that people say hello on the street becuz that's what it is like here and I love it (",)


----------



## alison.strogen

Omg that has scared me I don't even understand what u said I mite have to enroll in I'm so stupid when it comes to things like that lol ... U gave great info there I really appreciate it all, I'm goin to stick to your plan  where are u from by the way


----------



## adkutz

Hi People,

Boboa that was a good plan you listed out. Nice to have someone echo ones thoughts. In Dubai, we went to an Aussie immigration fair and met up with Commonweatlh Bank guys who gave us the option of opening an account even before we land there. So that way, getting cards, money will not be an issue. We will have an account when we hit the ground running. Thank you for the input. Very reassuring. 

Alison, the jitters are everywhere for us too. Please try 'seek' website. If I remember right, there were some jobs advertised that matches your requirement a couple of weeks ago. 

When I moved to Dubai 8 years ago, it was downright scary. The roads were clean, driving disciplined, everything was in Arabic and people never walk on the roads much. Getting jobs was extremely difficult as there were no proper recruitment agents, dubious fly-by-night companies literally everywhere. Worst of all, all government paperwork for settling in was in Arabic! 

So, in Adelaide, at least everything will be in a language that we can understand. Half the problem solved. Searching for jobs is systematic and in a disciplined manner. So another half of the worries is already taken care off. 

Like Boboa said, plan the few ground rules ahead and it should all work out fine. Am not sure if we will be there when you are there too, but I love challenges and surprises that life throws, so you never know. We may end up laughing at our various stories on entering a new life over a couple of pints.  chin up and dive straight in, I say. 

Cheers,
Adkutz


----------



## alison.strogen

All that is great to hear hopefully we will stay in contact on this and let me know how u get on and the best of luck thanks for the advice flights
Are booked so here's to a better life hopefully can't wait ... Were determined to make it


----------



## Mazzab

Hi guys.
Im interested to find out how yeare all settling in after arrival in adelaide. Have ye jobs and settled. Was it difficult? How are ye finding living there now? Any advice for a couple arriving in march? We have heard jobs are hard to get and cost of living high.


----------



## Mazzab

adkutz said:


> Hi Boboa,
> 
> Like your quick take on Adelaide. Making my port of entry there for two weeks in may from Dubai. Have a state sponsored temp visa and will be hunting for jobs there. What you do strongly mentioned about family life and quite times is what attracted us to go there especially Australia. South Australia is the only place willing to sponsor us to search for a job. Nervous about our trip,yet mighty hopeful to grow a steady root there.
> 
> Alison, all the best for your move there. If we ate still there when you land, sure give me a buzz through this forum or send me an email. My wife and I will surely help you any which way we can.
> 
> Cheers,
> Adkutz


Hey Adkutz, I know this post is old but interested to know where you located yourself for the first couple of weeks. We are going on a recky trip in March and looking to locate centrally to see what life and work situation is like in adelaide before we arrive more permanently - like you on state sponsored visa.


----------



## melbrandle

I know this is a super late comment but welcome to Adelaide Aine and Alison! I hope that you both have gotten everything out of storage and are happily settled here with great jobs and a great home to call your own! Do update us on how things are going, the community here is always open to help with any questions you guys may have.


----------



## George2014

alison.strogen said:


> Hello everyone myself and my partner Aine will be moving to Adelaide in August 2012, just wondering what people think of living there also we have both fetac level 5 certs in childcare which I no is in demand would it be hard to
> Find a good job in Adelaide ??? Thanks everyone (",) Alison


Hi,
Can you please share your experiences on moving to Adelaide. Please let me know how soon you were able to land a job. We are a family with 2 children looking at migrating by June 2015


----------



## melbrandle

It is always a daunting experience when you have to move out into an entirely different neighbourhood and start adapting all over again from scratch. However, if you have moral support from family and friends, you can surely go through this phase with ease. You can also make new friends and that is what this forum is all about. Now, all you need to do is settle the packing, loading and self storage affairs and you are all set to go.


----------

